

Startup Quote: David Karp, Founder, Tumblr - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9367012985/for-every-new-feature-we-add-we-take-an-old-one

======
raychancc
For every new feature we add, we take an old one out. A lot of big sites don’t
do that, and it’s a problem.

\- David Karp (@davidkarp)

<http://startupquote.com/post/9367012985/>

